

What Actually Changed in Google’s Privacy Policy - msravi
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/02/what-actually-changed-google%27s-privacy-policy

======
pasbesoin
Has anyone determined whether their policy with respect to collection and
retention of DNS query data (e.g. for those using 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4) has
changed?

(The most recent information I have on this specifically is that they
currently do not co-mingle that data and that they discard it in a fairly
short timeframe.)

Will they now co-mingle that data?

Also, will they co-mingle data based upon IP address e.g. when such an address
can be identified as residential and/or used by a single user or small set of
users? (In which case, for example, using two separate accounts in separate
browsers may not do you much good.)

